# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  8520 بلاك بيري

## zeuss

السلام عليكم محتاج برامج مع طريقة تنزيل على الجهاز البلاك بيري وخاصة الواتس وشكرا لتعاونكم

----------

